# Motor, Controller & Battery combo for electric Go-Kart



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

I can't speak for the specific combination you ask about
...but, I've used 48V 1,000W brushed motors to power many go karts.
Like this 
1000 W 48V electric scooter motor kit w BASE+control box key lock & Throttle | eBay 
Here is a video of a kart I built named Excalibur
In this video, it's powered by (1) 48V 1,000W MY-1020 brushed motor ($125.00)
...& (4) 12V 12AH Mighty Max SLA batteries ($125.00)
...& I drove it around for probably ~1/2 hour


----------



## rimshot609 (Jul 27, 2021)

Functional Artist said:


> I can't speak for the specific combination you ask about
> ...but, I've used 48V 1,000W brushed motors to power many go karts.
> Like this
> 1000 W 48V electric scooter motor kit w BASE+control box key lock & Throttle | eBay
> ...


Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------

